# Recommend me a vacuum cleaner!



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

I need to get a new vacuum cleaner - a canister!
Thinking about a Dyson, but I feel like I constantly read conflicting reviews.

I figured you ladies (and gentlemen perhaps too) would know a thing or two about vacuum cleaners. 
Please spill all your inside info on vacuums! 

Btw, I have all hard floors (tile, hard wood and laminate), and I do have lots of hairy pets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like the Bissell vacuums, they seem to stand up to pet hair very well, easy to empty and much cheaper than a Dyson.  Mine is light and it has an upholstery tool with a beater brush I can use on the sofa and chair.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, PF!
Noted in the back of my head 

I actually have a Bissell right now (upright), and the front wheels have fallen off, the high-low knob has also fallen off, and it looks like someone chewed on the cord.
I'm a little scared of cheaper vacuums now.
But perhaps $500 for a Dyson is too much?

Ok, an additional question then; do you really get your moneys worth with a Dyson?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

BD, have you ever thought of a Roomba?

They are pretty good!

But Dysons are very powerful which would be good for all the pet hair


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

Never heard of Roomba. Will google it right away! 

I bet there are a lot of options I don't know about simply because I'm a foreigner.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

BD, Roomba is a robot vacuum...it does the work for you 

We have one and think it is great, it does pick up a lot of dirt and hair


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Thanks, PF!
> Noted in the back of my head
> 
> I actually have a Bissell right now (upright), and the front wheels have fallen off, the high-low knob has also fallen off, and it looks like someone chewed on the cord.
> ...


Our last Miele canister vac lasted for 10 years.  Based on the performance of our new Miele, I anticipate it will last at least that long.  Annual operating cost ( filters, bags, and amortization of cost) runs about $140.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Our last Miele canister vac lasted for 10 years.  Based on the performance of our new Miele, I anticipate it will last at least that long.  Annual operating cost ( filters, bags, and amortization of cost) runs about $140.



Thanks!
I used to have Miele everything in Europe, but stuff is soooo expensive here (compared to a normal salary at least).
Last Miele vacuum I looked at was $900, and my husband simply don't make me enough money to justify that


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> BD, Roomba is a robot vacuum...it does the work for you
> 
> We have one and think it is great, it does pick up a lot of dirt and hair



That's definantly an option I never even thought of.
I do see it has great reviews. Maybe something to consider. Especially since I vacuum daily.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bolle...if you get the Roomba, I am sure you wont be disappointed for the general cleaning it does and the fact that it does to for you, although I would be concerned with the amount of pet hair you have on your floors, as I dont think Roomba would be strong enough to get it all up, all the time


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 14, 2012)

Vacuuming sucks... 

Do those Roomba things really work?

Honestly I'd almost rather go to the dentist than vacuum.


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2012)

My girlfriend has a Dyson upright. It is so heavy she has to have her husband bring it in from the garage. It makes me wonder if the new canister might have the same problem. 

Notice no one is recommending any American favorites. They seem to have gone to the wayside. I have a Hoover canister. I HATE it. It was given to me as a present. I wouldn't give you two cents for it. But I will sell it for one cent. At one time it was the premium vacuum to buy. The bag is very difficult to install. All the attachments are made of hard plastic. Including the brush for dusting. Absolutely useless. 

Many years ago I had a Eureka. I loved it. But I don't think they make them any more. I am hankering for an iRoomba so bad. Everyone I know that has one, is so happy with it. My girlfriend in Georgia sets her for the morning after she leaves for work. By the time she gets home, the house has been completely vacuumed and back at it post. It does the rugs and hardwood floors completely. The last time I visited her she showed me how it works. I was so impressed. It is definitely my next big purchase.


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Bolle...if you get the Roomba, I am sure you wont be disappointed for the general cleaning it does and the fact that it does to for you, although I would be concerned with the amount of pet hair you have on your floors, as I dont think Roomba would be strong enough to get it all up, all the time


 
They do have an iRoomba that is made to handle the problem of pet hairs. And the reviews are really good. Rated very high.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> They do have an iRoomba that is made to handle the problem of pet hairs. And the reviews are really good. Rated very high.



Addie, that is Roomba, the company name is iRobot 

Roomba Website

We have the Roomba and it is brilliant, but it is not the best for getting up "lots and lots" of hair as it gets wrapped around the spools inside and it will stop if it gets too clogged with hair.

That is why I was thinking a more powerful vacuum for getting up pet hair


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Vacuuming sucks...
> 
> Do those Roomba things really work?
> 
> Honestly I'd almost rather go to the dentist than vacuum.



Greg...the Roomba is really good!

We have had ours for about 1.5 years now and have never had any issues with it apart from hairs getting clogged up in the spools...and we dont have pets...

It is not a great amount of hair and as long as you give it a really good clean at least once a month, it is fine...but as I mentioned earlier, if you have lots of pet hairs maybe not the best


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Greg...the Roomba is really good!
> 
> We have had ours for about 1.5 years now and have never had any issues with it apart from hairs getting clogged up in the spools...and we dont have pets...
> 
> It is not a great amount of hair and as long as you give it a really good clean at least once a month, it is fine...but as I mentioned earlier, if you have lots of pet hairs maybe not the best



Actually, the newer ones specialize in pet hair.  I have an older model, and have never had a problem with it sucking up both mine and my animals' hair.  It is not a deep cleaner, so a regular vac every so often is a good idea with carpet.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Greg...the Roomba is really good!
> 
> We have had ours for about 1.5 years now and have never had any issues with it apart from hairs getting clogged up in the spools...and we dont have pets...
> 
> It is not a great amount of hair and as long as you give it a really good clean at least once a month, it is fine...but as I mentioned earlier, if you have lots of pet hairs maybe not the best


I have one pet -- a dog. I would be willing to take him to the groomer more often to keep his fur short.

Do you have a mix of hard (wood/linoleum/tile) floors and carpeted floors? Or turning the question around, does the Roomba work well on a variety of hard and carpeted surfaces?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, the newer ones specialize in pet hair.  I have an older model, and have never had a problem with it sucking up both mine and my animals' hair.  It is not a deep cleaner, so a regular vac every so often is a good idea with carpet.



Now I did not know that...thanks DL 

Yes ours is a slightly older model...and we make sure we do a proper vacuum at least every 3 weeks...just a once over...but a lot of people leave it for a month or so


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I have one pet -- a dog. I would be willing to take him to the groomer more often to keep his fur short.
> 
> Do you have a mix of hard (wood/linoleum/tile) floors and carpeted floors? Or turning the question around, does the Roomba work well on a variety of hard and carpeted surfaces?



Greg, we have hardwood floors, tiles and carpets 

I feel that Roomba works well on all surfaces, we have never had a problem with him


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 15, 2012)

This is a really timely thread for me, as I'm in the market for a new vacuum. I think I have what Fiona has, a Bissel with the pet hair thingie. I like it OK, but it's getting on up there and I'm wanting a good new one. My daughter has an older Oreck and she loves it. It's heavy duty, not made with the plastic parts so many of them nowadays have. 

So I'm thinking....cannister or upright? Bag or bagless....? I'll be watching with interest, what y'all think of yours. 

Gotta say...every time I hear Roomba, I think of Roomba cat. 
Roomba Driver - YouTube


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 15, 2012)

That said, I have had a Dyson Animal for 7 years now and I am completely happy with it. My only complaint is the lack of repair shops in my area. There is only one place in the entire county authorized to repair Dysons, whcih means they can pretty much charge whatever they want to fix it. It's not broken, but after 7 years of neglect it could use a thorough cleaning and a tune-up, swap out the belts, etc.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

We have an Electrolux...for about 5 years now, they are very good


----------



## chopper (Jul 15, 2012)

I have two golden retrievers and my vacuum is an Oreck. It is an upright but it came with a small hand held canister vacuum too. Both are very light and I have absolutely no problems with the dog hair.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

I love my Roomba. I have Saint Bernards. I send the Roomba out almost every day. I also have a Dyson--I use that for the stairs, etc. I liked my Roomba so much, I bought one for my 80-yr. old mom. I hate to vacuum. If vacuums qualified for neglect/abuse, my vacuum would have been at the front of the line.  I'd rather be in the shower or on the computer or taking a nap while Hilda Hustompte does her thing (that's my Roomba's name). Downside--you can't spot clean with it. And, it doesn't do stairs. Upside--it takes up very little space and you can do other things while it vacuums. It also has a very good warranty.I love my Roomba.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Vacuuming sucks...
> 
> Do those Roomba things really work?
> 
> Honestly I'd almost rather go to the dentist than vacuum.


Mine works--I've had it for 3 years. I love it. It doesn't do stairs, so those I still 'need to have another vacuum to do those. And, it doesn't spot vacuum. I've had so many vacuums during the course of doing Saint Bernard and Newfoundland dog rescue, you don't want to know. I absolutely love my Roomba. It works. It works very well in my house which is mostly hardwood/ceramic tile, but I still have one room (the living room) that is carpet--and it works there as well. And, I also have dental phobia. I bought the Roomba after one of the people who adopted 2 Saints from our group recommended it. She sent it out 2x / day when the dogs were blowing coat and it worked. She didn't have the "special" pet one, just the regular $300-400 model. That's what I have.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

CWS, you must have a different model Roomba to us as ours does do spot cleaning. 

It has a spot cleaning button which you click and Roomba spot cleans by going around in circles in one general area...really nifty feature


----------



## taxlady (Jul 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Bolle...if you get the Roomba, I am sure you wont be disappointed for the general cleaning it does and the fact that it does to for you, although I would be concerned with the amount of pet hair you have on your floors, as I dont think Roomba would be strong enough to get it all up, all the time


We need to hear from CWS. She has a Roomba and Saint Bernards!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> CWS, you must have a different model Roomba to us as ours does do spot cleaning.
> 
> It has a spot cleaning button which you click and Roomba spot cleans by going around in circles in one general area...really nifty feature


What I meant was that I can't send it out to clean up a "spot." Mine is a 400 series? I think. I'd have to pull out the manual...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We need to hear from CWS. She has a Roomba and Saint Bernards!


Mine works--it is a 400 series--not the pet version. I LOVE it. I got it on the recommendation from a friend who has adopted 3 Saint Bernards from our group and has 3 kids under the age of 8. She runs it every day--during shedding season, she runs it 2x / day. She got hers at Costco. Costco has honored the warranty--she's gotten 4 replacement ones  (7 years), all on warranty, no cost to her ( she did send in the warranty card for the first one--it is good for 2 years, I think--she's gotten all of the replacement ones from that card). I absolutely love it--easy to use, clean and it works great on the hardwood, tile, and carpet. I've had Electrolux, Miele, Dyson. shop vacs, Kirby--I've had commercial (industrial) and home versions, yeah, they worked, but they were such a physical pain to haul out of the closet and push/pull around. And, belts would break, the beaters would jam with dog hair, etc. What I like about the Roomba is that I don't have to lug a vaccum out of the closet. And, that I can do other things while it does its thing--and it does do its thing. And, knock on wood, no broken belts, no jammed motor, yet.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

There is another good one, it is made by LG...I was telling Fiona about it in another thread...it is another robot vaccum and it is meant to be better than Roomba

When our Roomba dies, we will get the LG one


----------



## bakechef (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a Kenmore canister (made by Panasonic).  It is 16 years old, and the only thing that I've had to repair on it was a wheel on the main unit, after dropping it down the stairs...

The really cool thing about this Kenmore, is that Sears carries just about every individual part for this even though it is 16 years old.  I am not a fan of Sears in recent years, but this vacuum has been a workhorse.

My grandmother's 60's era Electrolux was an unstoppable tank, I have no idea where it is now, but she used it for over 30 years, I bet that they aren't built like that anymore!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 15, 2012)

Longevity, suction power, cleanliness of exhaust, and quietness of operation were the principal factors affecting our vacuum cleaner selection.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

The other option to consider is central vac. Not common in the States, but very common in Canada. The problem is you need someplace to store the gadzilla hose. A friend got the "kick vents" installed under her kitchen cupboards--all she had to do was sweep the dirt close to those and voila! the stuff was sucked up. You have to empty the canister--friends have had it installed either in the basement or the garage. That would have been my other option--but I find the Roomba and the Dyson work for me. The Dyson is for the stairs. And, I have LOTS of dog hair and sand. I use a shop vac in the basement if I need to vacuum down there--it isn't finished, so vacuuming is more or less related to "shop" activities. Regardless of the type of vacuum I had--canister, bagless, upright--and I've had them all--two Electroluxes (sp)--which were very good vacuums--I never vacuumed as often as I vacuum since I got the Roomba. Which reminds me...I could send it out now.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience, people! I appreciate it! 
Seems like people really like the Roomba. But you would have to have another vacuum cleaner aswell I'd think? To do stairs and things like pull out the hose and vacuum in the couch, in the car, in cracks etc?

Central vacuum is definantly high up on my list with heated floors and hard wood walls 
But that won't be quite yet..


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, people! I appreciate it!
> Seems like people really like the Roomba. But you would have to have another vacuum cleaner aswell I'd think? To do stairs and things like pull out the hose and vacuum in the couch, in the car, in cracks etc?
> 
> Central vacuum is definantly high up on my list with heated floors and hard wood walls
> But that won't be quite yet..


A friend got hers as a "reconditioned" central vac. I think she bought it and all the extra venting, etc., for $800. She sold it with the house 9 years later. I don't recall she had any problems. You could go with a Roomba and a shop vac (they are very inexpensive) for the stairs, doing the couch, etc. I have a shop vac at the farm--it works great except that the hose is really big and I have small hands. In hindsight, I would test the size of the hose against my hands re: comfort. Shop vacs are very inexpensive and the filters last a long time.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

Dyson for me. Lots of good little attachments to get in your cracks.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a Roombs/irobot and a bagless lightweight vacuum cleaner from Euro Pro.  I run the Roomba often, but don't think it gets into the pile of the carpet.  Thought about an Oreck, but not sure I want to deal with bags again.  If you have hardwood, laminate or tile, the two I mentioned should do the job for picking up dust.  

P.S. I follow-up w/ an H2O (steamer mop) for the tiled floors.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 15, 2012)

Take a look at Riccar vacuums.  They are made in the US and the most heavily used commercial brand.   They also have an excellent warranty.  Pricing is similar to dyson, but the machines are better quality.  They have metal parts 

I have a four year old upright and last year someone (not mentioning names) in my household sucked up a bunch of drywall screws doing major damage to the motor, punching holes in the airways and generally chewing up the guts of the vacuum.   They rebuilt it, replacing the motor entirely and several other parts. NO CHARGE.

I can't say enough good.  Don't be scared off by list prices on their corp website.  They are heavily discounted by dealers.

Riccar : Vacuum Cleaners - Upright, Canister, 8-Pound, Central Vacuums


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 15, 2012)

There are tons of canister vacuums out there.  The one thing I cannot stand are the kind you can see what you pick up.  I sometimes wish I had my old Hoover, where all you had to do change the bag..... never had a problem with it.   We have a Dirt Devil Canister vacuum, and it's grosses me out to see everything that gets sucked up in there.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 15, 2012)

Btw, are bagless vacuums a nightmare to empty? Do you need to shower after? Wear a gas mask? Forcefully have your husband do it?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Btw, are bagless vacuums a nightmare to empty? Do you need to shower after? Wear a gas mask? Forcefully have your husband do it?


The only time I have been a mess afterward is when I change the filter.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2012)

SO has a bagless canister and is pleased with it.  Emptying the canister isn't messy but you should empty it into a plastic grocery bag or similar and trash it outside.  Just emptying it into the wastebasket in the kitchen (for example) gives you a cloud of dust every time you throw more trash away.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 15, 2012)

Ty!
Perhaps I could empty it over the fence to the neighbor. Saving the environment/plastic bags


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 15, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> There are tons of canister vacuums out there.  The one thing I cannot stand are the kind you can see what you pick up.  I sometimes wish I had my old Hoover, where all you had to do change the bag..... never had a problem with it.   We have a Dirt Devil Canister vacuum, and it's grosses me out to see everything that gets sucked up in there.





Bolledeig said:


> Btw, are bagless vacuums a nightmare to empty? Do you need to shower after? Wear a gas mask? Forcefully have your husband do it?



I'll second both of those. It grosses me out too.


----------



## chopper (Jul 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> Btw, are bagless vacuums a nightmare to empty? Do you need to shower after? Wear a gas mask? Forcefully have your husband do it?



I agree 100%!!!  I tried one of those. I will never do it again.


----------



## Addie (Jul 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Ty!
> Perhaps I could empty it over the fence to the neighbor. Saving the environment/plastic bags


 
Tell your neighbor it is compost for her garden.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> Tell your neighbor it is compost for her garden.



That is funny Addie


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Bolle...if you get the Roomba, I am sure you wont be disappointed for the general cleaning it does and the fact that it does to for you, although I would be concerned with the amount of pet hair you have on your floors, as I dont think Roomba would be strong enough to get it all up, all the time


Roomba also makes a pet-specific version, the 564 I think.

We've been looking at one of those, too. With two dogs, it's hard to keep up with the pet hair at times.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 16, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> There are tons of canister vacuums out there.  The one thing I cannot stand are the kind you can see what you pick up.  I sometimes wish I had my old Hoover, where all you had to do change the bag..... never had a problem with it.   We have a Dirt Devil Canister vacuum, and it's grosses me out to see everything that gets sucked up in there.


The really OLD vacs had a reusable cloth bag or cup.


----------



## Addie (Jul 16, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> The really OLD vacs had a reusable cloth bag or cup.


 
Ah yes. I remember them. The old Hoover upright. The bag was hooked on with springs. And you definitely took it outside to empty. Just don't empty it on a windy day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Roomba also makes a pet-specific version, the 564 I think.
> 
> We've been looking at one of those, too. With two dogs, it's hard to keep up with the pet hair at times.


The pet version wasn't/isn't available in Canada (it might be now). I have one of the 400 series and I use it with 1-4 dogs in the house. It works fine. My friend who had 2 (and now has 1) Saints, has a 400-something series as well. My mom has one of the 400-series as well and a dog in the house. I don't know that you need the pet version.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

They should cross one of those electronic pets with a Roomba pet, to get a combination pet and vacuum that cleans up after the other pets. Maybe the Roomba and the pets might become friends.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a really old (turquoise) Hoover - 30 yrs old, that I bought used.   It held paper bags.  It was a great strong vac, but using/changing bags full of dirt, having to replace broken belts & the heavy weight finally made me dump it.

The bagless lightweight with a cup, is no problem.  You just release a latch, remove the spongelike filter (that can be rinsed), & hold it over your trash receptacle. Easy, peasy.  No muss or fuss.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 16, 2012)

Roomba Driver - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was worried that my dogs would freak out re: the Roomba--chase it, etc. At first one of them was curious (at the time, I had 3 dogs), but they got over that. Now the dog gets up and moves when the Roomba is doing its thing--same with my parents' dog. I don't know about cats and the Roomba. The newer ones are quieter than the one I bought.

Steve--since you work from your home office, running the Roomba every day while you are working would cut down on chore time during after-work hours. I used to run mine while I was on conference calls <g>.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 16, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Vacuuming sucks...
> 
> Do those Roomba things really work?
> 
> Honestly I'd almost rather go to the dentist than vacuum.


 

Best quote on this thread-- 

I use a dust mop on my hardwood floors and have a used and very powerful  Kirby upright for area rugs.  I got the Kirby at an estate sale with a ton of attachments.  It scares the cats and I think causes them to shed twice as much.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Roomba Driver - YouTube



I love this!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

That is so cool


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's another one:

Roomba Cat swats Dog pit bull Sharky. Max-Arthur on iRobot Roomba Vacuum HelensPets.com - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Best quote on this thread--
> 
> I use a dust mop on my hardwood floors and have a used and very powerful  Kirby upright for area rugs.  I got the Kirby at an estate sale with a ton of attachments.  It scares the cats and I think causes them to shed twice as much.


I hate vacuuming. If a person could be accused of neglecting a vaciuum, I would have been charged with vacuum abuse years ago. My poor upright vacuum was kept in a closet and ignored for days on end. Can't say the same for my Roomba (she even has a name--Hilda Hustomte) and, the "other one" gets dragged out of the closet about 1x per week now. I use a swifter mop, a shark mop and steam or a shark steamer on the floors after Hilda does her thing, I can wear white socks and they don't turn grey/black. Better still, I can go barefoot in the house and my feet aren't filthy when I go to bed.


----------

